# Diamond select Captain Kirk's chair



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Life sized!! 

I think my recliner may need replacing soon....


----------



## Steve Mavronis (Oct 14, 2001)

I wonder how many of us have that on our wish list?


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

For the geek who has everything! If you could wire up the switches and buttons to control the stereo, the TV, and the speakerphone, then all you'd need is a built-in potty seat and you'd never have to get up. The perfect couch potato gift.


----------



## Lee Staton (May 13, 2000)

scotpens said:


> ...all you'd need is a built-in potty seat and you'd never have to get up.


Then you'd be the only member of the Enterprise crew who can relieve himself!


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

I was about to say something about making log entries, but nah, that approach is overdone....


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Wasn't that the only wood on the bridge?


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Wasn't that the only wood on the bridge?


Who.........Kirk?!:freak:


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Now if they offered that in a recliner model, I'd be all over it!


----------



## mikephys (Mar 16, 2005)

I'd have to remodel the whole living room to make it fit in. Hmmm...mid-23rd Century Federation decor.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

mikephys said:


> I'd have to remodel the whole living room to make it fit in. Hmmm...mid-23rd Century Federation decor.


Then you'd have to have Burke chairs, cheap plywood walls, and spray-painted Styrofoam packing material all over the place.

24th-Century Starfleet decor might work better:

http://current.com/items/89083363/star_trek_apartment.htm


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

scotpens said:


> 24th-Century Starfleet decor might work better


Hmmm. The guy's an interior designer by trade, makes himself an apartment without a bed or bedroom, and a couch that's intentionally so uncomfortable that no guests will want to sit on it.

A couple of quick observations:

1) If that's what he does for himself, I'd hate to see what he does for his clients.

2) He can't really be serious - he expects to actually have guests?


----------



## starlifter (Nov 26, 2008)

i'm sure there are enough artists on this site who could build the same replica for around $400. $2700 seems ridiculous....


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

scotpens said:


> If you could wire up the switches and buttons to control the stereo, the TV, and the speakerphone.........


if it doesnt have the capacity for that, its useless. with all that space and all those switches, it only makes sense.


----------



## Ohio_Southpaw (Apr 26, 2005)

starlifter said:


> i'm sure there are enough artists on this site who could build the same replica for around $400. $2700 seems ridiculous....


There is no way you could get a one-off chair built for $400. You are looking close to that in materials alone, much less paying someone fairly for their labor. $2700 seems more then fair to me. If I had the $$ I'd have the chair!.


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

razorwyre1 said:


> if it doesnt have the capacity for that, its useless. with all that space and all those switches, it only makes sense.


Agreed. Heck, I might do it myself only to show that it isn't a "useless" chair.

Granted, I can't afford it, so I'll just dream.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Wasn't that the only wood on the bridge?





JGG1701 said:


> Who.........Kirk?!:freak:


Not quite. There was the large wooden railing on the bridge of the 1701-D, but the only wooden items on the TOS bridge were the arms of the captain's chair that I can recall. Does anyone know of any other wood on the bridge?


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

O I C 
My bad Perfesser, I believe the only "noticable" wood was the chair arms. Not quite sure about anything else.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Ohio_Southpaw said:


> There is no way you could get a one-off chair built for $400. You are looking close to that in materials alone, much less paying someone fairly for their labor. $2700 seems more then fair to me. If I had the $$ I'd have the chair!.


You pay yourself for labor? He said you could do it _yourself _for maybe $400 in materials.


----------



## Ohio_Southpaw (Apr 26, 2005)

John P said:


> You pay yourself for labor? He said you could do it _yourself _for maybe $400 in materials.


_*"i'm sure there are enough artists on this site who could build the same replica for around $400. $2700 seems ridiculous...."

*_I don't see _"yourself"_ in there anywhere. I admit his statement is a bit ambiguous as to whether he is referring to oneself or commissioning someone to build it for you. Logically though, it could be interpreted as including development and labor costs since that *is* a factor in DS's retail price. 

Build it yourself for $400? Possibly, but if someone offers to buy it from you I seriously doubt one would sell it for cost of materials alone.


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

They're already late with the Enterprie D. It was due this month but now it's due in March.


----------



## Jaruemalak (Jun 12, 2008)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Not quite. There was the large wooden railing on the bridge of the 1701-D, but the only wooden items on the TOS bridge were the arms of the captain's chair that I can recall. Does anyone know of any other wood on the bridge?


The railing on the original bridge was a sanded and painted 2x4, according to Jimmy Doohan in an article about the first movie years ago. He said, "this bridge has a molded railing, our original bridge had a sanded 2x4." (Note, I'm quoting from memory, rather than getting out magazines to get the exact quote. Pretty sure it was a Starlog interview.)

However, that wasn't obviously wood, like the captain's chair arms were.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

About 6 years ago I looked into what it would cost to build one of these. If I remember correctly it came to something like $1,100, not including any tools I would have to buy to do the job. I opted not to as it would be a real pain to move around.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Jaruemalak said:


> The railing on the original bridge was a sanded and painted 2x4, according to Jimmy Doohan in an article about the first movie years ago. He said, "this bridge has a molded railing, our original bridge had a sanded 2x4." (Note, I'm quoting from memory, rather than getting out magazines to get the exact quote. Pretty sure it was a Starlog interview.)
> 
> However, that wasn't obviously wood, like the captain's chair arms were.


Yeah, I was wondering if there were any other examples of wood-grain items on the bridge--for that matter, the rest of the ship as well. 

USN submarines put wood grain paneling (not made of wood) in some passageways in order, I think, to keep crew members psychologically attached to the world above. I would have thought the 1701 would have had more wood grain and earth tones than it did. Of course, that would have been asking a bit much for the wild colors exploited on the set for the new trend of color episodes on TV. 

I didn't realize that the railings were sanded 2X4s. They did a good job to replicate non-wood items with that and all the plywood.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

Captain April said:


> I was about to say something about making log entries, but nah, that approach is overdone....


:lol:
I still like the idea of wiring up, though.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> I didn't realize that the railings were sanded 2X4s. They did a good job to replicate non-wood items with that and all the plywood.


The bridge in the pilots was the wooden one, but because it was so damn heavy and noisy, when they moved from the Culver City studio to the main lot on Melrose Avenue, they made a casting of one of the stations and just replicated the consoles in fiberglass. Much easier to move sections around when they don't weigh half a ton each.

So, can we _please_ put an end to the "plywood set" line?


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Only the upper portions of each station were made of fiberglass. The lower panels with the grilles, flooring, captain's chair, helm console, elevator section, viewing screen and side panels, were all constructed of plywood. Also, the sides and rear (off camera) sections of the consoles were all made of plywood. There was plenty of it on the bridge. 

Also, the railings were made of 2x6's.

I have photos of the set after it was struck and sitting outside in the weather, at the north end of the lot, behind the construction shop and the cemetery wall. It was late in the day when I took them and I remember one or two of them showing the underside structure of the floor section, as well as Spock's console. I may have to dig those out.

Yep. _Lots_ of plywood.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Well, get to diggin', son! Them's bona fidee historical documents ya got there!


----------



## TOSPHASER (Dec 30, 2008)

$2700.00 Might seem spendy, but add everything up including your time!!??............it is not too bad of a deal! It is lacking in the accuracy dept. though? you would think it would be a little better.
Anyone know what it is made of???
Here is a picture of mine that I made......most of you may have already seen it on other forums!!?? :thumbsup:

Bruce


----------



## TOSPHASER (Dec 30, 2008)

Oops! must have two or more posts before I can post a pic!! :wave:
next post!!


----------



## TOSPHASER (Dec 30, 2008)

Okay! here is the pic..........let me know what you guys and gals think!


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

TOSPHASER said:


> Okay! here is the pic..........let me know what you guys and gals think!


I don't care what it's made of. It's gorgeous and I want one!

_*Sigh!*_

Of course, trying to explain it to visiting lady friends and potential romantic interests would be another thing entirely. :lol:


----------



## TOSPHASER (Dec 30, 2008)

The chair is not so bad! try explaining the transporter console! LOL


----------



## starlifter (Nov 26, 2008)

Ohio_Southpaw said:


> _*"i'm sure there are enough artists on this site who could build the same replica for around $400. $2700 seems ridiculous...."
> 
> *_I don't see _"yourself"_ in there anywhere. I admit his statement is a bit ambiguous as to whether he is referring to oneself or commissioning someone to build it for you. Logically though, it could be interpreted as including development and labor costs since that *is* a factor in DS's retail price.
> 
> Build it yourself for $400? Possibly, but if someone offers to buy it from you I seriously doubt one would sell it for cost of materials alone.


sigh.....isn't this a forum for hobbyists and modelers who like to build stuff for themselves? I think it would be cool to have one of those chairs, but i'd rather have the satisfaction of doing it myself.


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

I always wondered how the original chair always got back to the center. Spring or what?


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

A couple of springs on each side of the pillar would be my guess.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Stage hand lying on his back underneath.

Hey, ya gotta start low on the totem pole in show biz!


----------



## TOSPHASER (Dec 30, 2008)

I used a return to front swivel and a lazy Susan from rockler on my chair..........sure anyone that knows wood working could build one for about 500.00 or 600.00 and if you want accurate controls another 200.00 unless you could do that too?? it is the labor / time and in their case the licence from CBS!!! that is some big money right there......I don't think the market is going to be from people that can build their own replica for sure!!.............anyone going to build one??


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

TOSPHASER said:


> Okay! here is the pic..........let me know what you guys and gals think!


Just a bit of history on the look of the TOS Command Chair... Some of you have been asking about the wood accent on the arms - well, there's a good reason for that. Kirk's bridge chair was actually made from an actual piece of 1960's contemporary furniture (1964 to be exact). The chair used is referred to as a "Madison Office Chair" - here's a pic of the original piece:










As you can see, the way the actual chair was made, all Matt Jeffries & Co. had to do was remove the original leg section and build up around the seat and arms. These chairs are very collectible and hard to find (not necessarily because of the Trek connection). I'm a big fan of 60's/70's contemporary furniture, so I just found this out about a year ago by accident while surfing on the net.

Bryan


----------



## TOSPHASER (Dec 30, 2008)

Bryan is 100% correct.....on eBay they go any where from $700.00 to over $3,000.00
The picture you posted Bryan is of a CGI of the Madison Chair.....not the real deal!
though a very nice Representation from Mr. West!!
there were many incarnations of the same chair from the 60's.....here is a pic of them in sofa form!! :thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Now _there's_ a bit of fascinating trivia I never knew!


----------



## Bernard Guignar (Sep 9, 2006)

Me I'd prefer the TMP Captain's Chair


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

Gemini1999 said:


> Just a bit of history on the look of the TOS Command Chair... Some of you have been asking about the wood accent on the arms - well, there's a good reason for that. Kirk's bridge chair was actually made from an actual piece of 1960's contemporary furniture (1964 to be exact). The chair used is referred to as a "Madison Office Chair" - here's a pic of the original piece:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't read too many "behind the scenes" books, so I want to say Shatner mentions this chair in his Memories.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Well, got me a new automatic search on eBay now....


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

What about the high back variants seen in a couple of episodes?

Anyone have any pics or plans for those, or knows a bit of info about them they would like to share - discuss?


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Okay, after digging, I've found some stuff myself that I'd like to share about the Command Chair, Command Chair variants.

I apologize to the guy(s) that originally posted these. This stuff is probably carried over from 2 computers and six hard drive replacements back. 

So all credit goes to those who first put this together.
My apologies for not being able to recall all of the sources properly are offered in advance.

Though most of this probably is from B.J. West.

All of this is offered in the spirit of fans sharing info with fans.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

More stuff, same disclaimers as above,
most of this the work of BJ West:


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

And some more, again most of this stuff was originally stuff BJ West derived from photos and other plans and turned into plans and models of his own construction:


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Here is one of the Higher-Backed variants I was talking about.
I believe this is from the Mirror universe episode.

There were other episodes in which a higher-backed command chair was used to denote another ship, though I don't think I can list them myself without a little help.

As a result I can't say with certainty if there was just one high-backed variant or more then one.

Maybe Trek Ace, Phil Broad, MGagen, John P or anyone else who might have more info about this can join in with what they might know...


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

I believe that Commodore Wesley had a high back chair in the Ultimate Computer ep


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

And that was the only other time that high back showed up.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Bernard Guignar said:


> Me I'd prefer the TMP Captain's Chair


I agree on this. I loved TOS chair, but TMP chair takes up less space and looks pretty comfortable. I had always wanted a copy of TMP chair.


----------



## TOSPHASER (Dec 30, 2008)

Comfortable? it is not....An Icon!!?? Yes it is!! more of a display piece than a lazy boy!! I have both, lazy boy for comfort and my TOS Command chair for display! :thumbsup:


----------



## bizzybody (Jun 3, 2009)

I've been searching the web for quite a while, looking for the command chair plans mentioned in that New York Times article and others. They allude to the existence online of said plans but never tell exactly where to get them!

The few images in this thread are the closest I've found to actual plans, blueprints, drawings, instructions etc.

*force chokes the WWW* "Where are the plans?!"

I want to build one with a PC in the right side and a thermoelectric mini fridge in the left side.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Opus Penguin said:


> I agree on this. I loved TOS chair, but TMP chair takes up less space and looks pretty comfortable. I had always wanted a copy of TMP chair.


After posting this, I asked DST about the possibility, they said no.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

You should have asked them to make some of the modified Burke Model #115 bridge chairs.

I bet those would sell.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

_Especially_ if they sold them as a dining room set, complete w/a conference table w/three screen monitor in the middle.


----------



## spaz307 (Dec 4, 2009)

Chuck P.R.- I have a friend who wants a TOS chair, and I agreed to help design one. Sadly, I'm an engineer, not an artist. I was really starting to wonder if I'd ever find any plans or drawings to work as a starting place to create 3d models and drawings. I haven't had any luck finding a genuine item to get dimensions. Thanks for posting those drawings! You wouldn't happen to have a drawing of the horizontal/seat section? The upper and lower backs and the arms are a big help, but I'm greedy!


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Here is a thread in the ASAP forum that is over eight years old, and nearly 200 pages in length, that pours over every little detail of the captain's chair. Every detail conceivable is covered, which allowed many ambitious souls to create near-perfect replicas for themselves.

http://propreplicas.yuku.com/topic/7739

You may have to join the Yuku site if you're not already a member. But, it's worth it.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Lee Staton said:


> Then you'd be the only member of the Enterprise crew who can relieve himself!



Woooh, uh? What?.....relieve...did I understan....never mind, ain't goin' there!

Better to me relieved off than relieved on I suppose. :lol:

hal9001-


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

To all who posted above:

FASCINATING STUFF ON THE CHAIR!! :thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I don't want to see fascinating stuff on _MY _chair! I'm gonna sit in it!


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I likes the Pike era chair with the goose neck viewer. Anybody know what other differences it had like control layout?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

John P said:


> I don't want to see fascinating stuff on _MY _chair! I'm gonna sit in it!


Well, then, move your fascinating models out of the chair first and then sit down.


----------



## tammi_mars (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi
I built my first chair without any blueprints and it turned out ok, not great but ok. I used about 40 hours of labour and $150. Later sold it for $500. I´m going to make a new one soon based on the blueprints I found here and on the yuku forum.


----------



## tammi_mars (Jun 8, 2010)

I will post images on my website as soon as I start the build.


----------



## tammi_mars (Jun 8, 2010)

Links to my old chair:
http://www.tammi.se/chair/images/img_4077.jpg




http://www.tammi.se/chair


----------



## Coolstufftrains (Aug 6, 2010)

Wow that is awesome how did you build that?


----------



## Demoriel (Jan 4, 2010)

If your gonna spring for a TOS Captains chair, i would suggest getting the best made one money can buy. HMS Studio makes props for Star trek (Paramont hires these guys) and the stuff is authentic. Their captains chair buttons light up, makes the "swain" sound, has grey formica (not paint) And they are faster then Diamond.

http://www.hms-studios.com/archives/stm_ost.htm


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

from the HMS website

"As a general policy, HMS cannot make Star Trek or other studio-copyrighted props for sale direct to the general public, and this includes "do it yourself" parts and graphics proprietary to HMS and our contractors that are used to make them; such products can only be sold through authorized licensors."

so don't tease us if you won't tell us the distribs to go thru


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

If I'm not mistaken, HMS builds props exclusively for Roddenberry.com, which is where you can go to buy them.

http://www.roddenberry.com/props/prop-replicas

I know some of the guys at HMS (their shop is about 5 minutes from my office), and their work is top notch.

My only complaint with the props for sale via Roddenberry is the price tag. I realize quality products seldom come cheap, but $500.00 for a functioning TOS wall com (for example) seems a tad pricey.

I shudder to think what Roddenberry is asking for a fully tricked-out Command Chair...


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

that would be $5,500

thanks forr the heads up. easy to find, once you know what you're looking for


----------



## ajn6329 (May 25, 2005)

Well, no Captain's Chair for me!!


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

MEH. I'd rather have a Life sized Robot from Lost in Space.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Mitchellmania said:


> MEH. I'd rather have a Life sized Robot from Lost in Space.



Make mine a Robby.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

I'll take BOTH.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

There are complete plans and parts/supplies resources for building your own authentic replica of Kirk's chair for a few hundred dollars. Below is a link to the ASAP prop board where a group of dedicated fans have spent nearly a decade documenting and detailing the chair in a 180-plus page thread. Post #2910 on page 146 contains the construction plans drafted by Mr. Keith Starska:

http://propreplicas.yuku.com/topic/7739?page=146

Additional research, plans, and construction photos of replicas are available throughout the thread's 180+ pages.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Thanks for posting. I'd seen that thread before, but I'd forgotten where I'd seen it.

How cool would it be to build one of those chairs from scratch...


----------



## Demoriel (Jan 4, 2010)

That's how Steve Horsch from HMS broke into the prop business, from building his own scratch TOS chair out of his garage 20 years ago


----------

